# Master pleads guilty in Channel shipping violation



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the MCA website - 

*MASTER PLEADS GUILTY TO SHIPPING REGULATION VIOLATION*

_The Master of a vessel which contravened Rule 10 of the International Regulations for preventing Collisions at Sea (Colregs) pleaded guilty at Maidstone Crown Court today Tuesday 12 September 2006. 

Captain Stanislaw Kurczyn admitted to navigating his vessel, the 1,394 deadweight tonne cargo ship UNION ARROW, in the English Inshore Traffic Zone (EITZ) on 9th May 2005 whilst on passage from Littlehampton to Dunkerque and thereby contravening Rule 10(d) of the Colregs.

The vessel was detected by Dover Coastguard on their Channel Navigation Information Service (CNIS) radar system and the vessel was questioned at the time over its use of the EITZ. Despite the officer of the watch being warned that he appeared to be in contravention of the regulations the UNION ARROW continued his passage in the EITZ and was subsequently reported to the MCAs Enforcement Branch in Southampton.

Rule 10(d) prohibits any vessel from using the EITZ when it can safely use an appropriate traffic lane within an adjacent Traffic Separation Scheme unless it is under 20 metres in length, a sailing vessel or a vessel engaged in fishing. A vessel may also use the EITZ if it is enroute to or from a port or any other place within the EITZ, and if the master of a vessel considers it appropriate to avoid immediate danger. These regulations are there to minimise the amount of vessel traffic navigating close to the UK coastline to reduce the risk of accidents and resultant pollution.

In the case of the UNION ARROW none of these were appropriate to the vessels situation as the EITZ limits extend from Shoreham to Dover.

Captain Kurczyn claimed that he had received permission from Dover Coastguard to use the EITZ, however, no evidence could be produced from his defence to substantiate this, and MCA regulations state that no such permission to use it can be granted by Dover Coastguard.

Captain Kurczyn was fined £500 and ordered to pay £1,000 costs.

The Judge, Recorder Mr D Evans said in his summing up that the International Regulations for the Prevention of Collisions at Sea had a crucial role to play in the safety of shipping. Any breaches have a serious effect on other ships. By your own admission, you could safely have used the appropriate traffic lane.

Mike Toogood, CNIS Manager at Dover Coastguard said:

The MCA will continue to prosecute vessels who contravene the shipping regulations and regards full compliance with Rule 10 of the Collision Regulations as a very important and major factor in the improvement of safety in the Dover Strait. 

This case once again reminds all users of the Dover Strait Traffic Separation Scheme that the area is being continually monitored and recorded._

Rushie


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Next great idea - Speed Cameras in the Channel?


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hmmm...don't jest...if the Government thought they could make money out of it......

Rushie


----------

